# Eating Grass??!!



## deborahgym2 (Dec 14, 2007)

My GSD has been eating grass lately. Everytime I take him out for a walk he'll stop and graze on grass. What's up with that?? Does it mean something? Maybe tummy is upset? Any suggestions would be appreciated. thanks
regards,
Debbie


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I moo at Dante when he does it







also call it "Going to the salad bar".
Dante likes grass, eats it from time to time but he always does it more in the spring.
I just let him


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My dogs are doing this now and do it every spring. They especially like the big thick pieces of sweet grass. It's a spring thing!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Fresh, spring grass is VERY tasty. Seriously - I've tried ours (always wondered why the dogs liked it so much).


----------



## deborahgym2 (Dec 14, 2007)

I guess I'm glad to know that other dogs are hitting the salad bar too! Thanks again, guys.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh yes.............ours doing the same & thought they were sick ! Found out, nope............they just like the fresh Spring grass !


----------



## IsisUnselke (Mar 30, 2008)

My dog loves to eat grass, too







In fact sometimes I see it in her p**p, lol! When I first got her she ate so much of it I wondered if there was something wrong with her! But, I know now it's just because she had never had it so available to her and she was overjoyed with the luscious green bounty under her paws!







Now, she is a little more lady-like about her grass consumption..


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

but how much is too much? I worry that she will eat too much, her tummy was not designed to digest grass.


----------



## Shawneeshep (Dec 26, 2004)

Betsy......I'm on my 4th GSD and everyone of them loves to eat grass, but the silly things eat it and then stand there and heave until it comes up, same for all of them. So I don't think they can eat too much. And like someone else commented, sometimes I see it in their poo. For as smart as they are, they never make the
cause/effect connection "I eat grass, I eject grass". However, I do put a stop to it if she goes back to grazing after the chucking it up session.


----------

